# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  لتهنيء الاخ خالد على الترشيح للأشراف(khaledrepa )

## GSM-AYA

_مبروك للأخ خالد_  _ علي الترشيح للاشراف على_ 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *مرشح للاشراف باقسام البوكسات*    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله_

----------


## seffari

_الف مبروك ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله_

----------


## amjed5

مبرووووك اخي ومنها لاعلي باذن الله

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الف مبروك اخى الكريم 
ان شاء الله منها الى الاعلى

----------


## محمد السيد

_الف مبروك ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله_

----------


## salinas

الف مبروك اخى الكريم 
ان شاء الله منها الى الاعلى
ا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك على انجازاتك حبيبى خالد
والف مبروك

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا لكم جميعا والله يبارك فيكم.
وشكرا على حسن الظن
كما ارجوا ان اكون
عند حسن ظن
الجميع.

----------


## gsm4maroc

مبروك استاذي خالد  حقيقة انا احترمك جدا لانك استاذ حقيقي

----------


## yassin55

لك الحرف الموشى بالذهب  ومابعده فضاء رحب  لاتحده تورطات الافق بالغيم الف مبروك الاشراف   نتمنى ونرجوا لكِ مزيداً من التألق والتوفيق والعطا  وأنت أهل له  مبارك عليك هذه الثقة   وندعوا الله أن يعينك على تحمل أعباء الإشراف

----------


## EZEL

*الف مبروك أخي الكريم ..عذرا على تأخيري بالمباركة لأسباب خارجة عن ارادتي ..تحياتي ومنها للأعلى*

----------


## hskokk

الف مبروك  حق مستحق

----------


## mor71

الف مبروك اخى الكريم    ان شاء الله منها الى الاعلى

----------


## amer

مبرووووك اخي ومنها لاعلي باذن الله

----------


## mzsarrs

بارك الله فيك على انجازاتك حبيبى والف مبروك

----------


## hamidr9

_الف مبروك ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله_

----------


## مشكلتي حنون

الف مبروك

----------


## ighdriss

مبرووووك

----------


## abdjamel

الف مبروك ومنها الى اعلى المناصب ان شاء الله

----------


## TIGER_GSM

الف مبروك اخى الكريم      ان شاء الله منها الى الاعلى

----------


## king of royal

مبرووووك اخي ومنها لاعلي باذن الله

----------

